# Bent press



## GoLdeN M 07 (Apr 3, 2006)

Have you guys heard of or ever did any bent presses? if yes is it a really good shoulder exercise  does it work the lateral delts and do a good job with it?  Not many people do it.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2006)

it is an old school exercise.  I don't do it.  I know some of my buddies do it as part of their kettle bell training.  I think with a BB it can get to sloppy once the weight starts getting on the bar.  The risk seems greater then the reward IMO.


----------



## Incognegro (Apr 3, 2006)

What are these?


J


----------



## YSK (Apr 3, 2006)

Weird.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 3, 2006)

You might get kicked out of a gym for doing that nowdays.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 4, 2006)

Sometimes I do them with just the bar for fun.  It's a pretty cool exercise, but it is a tad risky.  I think it might be better, and more practical, to use dumbbells for this move.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 4, 2006)

The pictures and video I found are totally different... The pictures look really odd, but the video just looks like a 1 arm military press.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Apr 4, 2006)

YSK said:
			
		

> Weird.



thats a windmill   not a bent press



anyways   does anyone know if power cleans work the lateral delts?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 4, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> but the video just looks like a 1 arm military press.



IIRC you should find a barbell pic or video, as I do believe it was an Olympic lift until the 60s or 70s.

Patrick will know or not, I need to get to bed so no Google for me right now.


----------



## Steed77 (Apr 4, 2006)

http://anton.free.net.ph/misc/bentpressl.mpg

People seriously do these??? 

Wtf??? That just doesn't look natural. And...how practical is that movement??? Just crazy!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> IIRC you should find a barbell pic or video, as I do believe it was an Olympic lift until the 60s or 70s.
> 
> Patrick will know or not, I need to get to bed so no Google for me right now.



it was never one of the contested olympic lifts.  Overhead pressing (clean and press) was back in the day.  the bent press was an accessory lift and it was also used by the silly circus show strong men back in the day.

It is called bent because you do a full side bend, upper body sideways and parallel with the floor and then you perform your press.

Like i side, risk seems greater then reward on this IMO.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 5, 2006)

A similar exercise, that works a lot better and is safer (if done correctly), is DB one arm cross-over clean and press. It's popular with people who train with Kettle Bells.

It can be done with light DB as a full body warmup or as part of your regular routine. 

You start the exercise in a low squated position with your left arm crossed to your right side holding your implement of choice (DB, KB) that is resting on the ground. Keeping your butt low and your eyes forward and up, you pull the weight up from the ground like a clean (using your thigh strenght) but as you begin to stand up your push into the ground with your legs and press the weight up and over your shoulder and head in one smooth but controled movement. Then you either reverse the weigth back the way you came, or what I like to do sometimes which is to return the weight to the floor on the side you pressed from (left hand, left side). Then you do it on the other side. Do this for as many reps/ sets desired for the type of training you are doing. It can build tremendous core functionality and plays a key role in developing your power and endurence. If you are bored and want to try something new give it a go and see what you think...

If you do attempt to do these I suggest starting with a very light weight until you are comfortable with the movement. The problem that most people have when doing this exercise is with the initial pull (the first few inches from the ground to the air). They incorrectly pull with their lower back, instead of using their stronger legs. Like what happens in many deadlift injuries people get carried away and don't think. It is very important to keep your ass low!). 2) Also many people have week obliques and therefore overcompensate by using more mid to lower back than they need to to do the exercise properly. 

It's a hard exercise to do well! It's a compound exercise that is both a pull and a push movement. 

If you get really good at this exercise and your form is perfect you can do the mack daddy version of this exercise: the one-legged cross-over clean and press. I prefer the two legged version because they are way easier to do and just as effective.

But remember, lift smart and proceed with caution!


----------



## deadliftwarrior (Oct 30, 2008)

I do bent pressing all the time. It works almost every muscle in your body perhaps excluding calves, biceps and chest. Especially the lats get a lot out of it and I have pressed 85 lbs with one arm. The record was made by a German called Arthur Saxon who completed the lift with 371 officially and over 380 unofficially.
I find that it benefits my entire body and helps keep my shoulders sturdy. If you "lose it" all you do is move out of the way and control the weight on its way down, actually its a very safe lift.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 30, 2008)

2.5 year old thread bump.


----------



## deadliftwarrior (Oct 31, 2008)

*Lol*

lol yeah I didn't look at the dates on the posts...


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 31, 2008)

I've done it before too.  its just funny to me when it happens


----------

